# Uber will reportedly audio-record rides for safety



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

*Uber will reportedly audio-record rides for safety*

Uber will apparently start recording audio during rides in the US, as part of the ride-hailing company's recent safety push. The feature will let users opt in for trips and come with a warning that journeys can be recorded, the Washington Post reported Wednesday.

The company will pilot the feature in Brazilian and Mexican cities in December, and it will share recordings with law enforcement upon request, Reuters reported earlier this month.

The past few years have seen hundreds of Uber passengers and drivers alleging sexual assault during rides -- a number of lawsuits have been brought against Uber by people saying they were raped or groped by drivers.

Neither riders nor drivers will be able to listen to the recordings, the Post noted, and the audio will be encrypted for privacy purposes. After a trip, people will apparently get the chance to report a safety incident and send the recording to Uber customer support agents, who'll assess the situation.

https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-will-audio-record-us-rides-for-safety/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I always assumed they were listening to our rides anyway. I guess not.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

they were, but couldn't use the audio for disputes, now they can and will.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I hope they thought this through in relation to data plans. If not, your choice is to continue to take the risk of false allegation or max out your data plan.

My hope is they thought of this and it's stored, encrypted, on the device until you it wifi.

Edit - OK I reread that and it looks like it is locally stored and can be sent to Uber. So it's proven they can think ahead on some things.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

This news isn’t new and I’ve already said that it’s illegal in a handful of States, notably California. If the rider sends them the driver’s recording without the driver’s consent then the rider has just committed a crime, and vice versa. Uber also would be guilty of eves dropping laws if they just recorded and collected the data on their own since they are not a party to the conversation.

The only way to make this legal is to declare the drivers as employees so that they can be legally monitored by voice recordings and announce at the start of every ride that voice recordings are being made in the name of safety.


----------



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

Will this help against false accusations...


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

So_cal_909760 said:


> Will this help against false accusations...


Not likely, Uber has no interest in dashcams so why would they care about audio, even if it's theirs.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

illegal in amerikkka thats why its opt in

disable mic in settings, remove mic permissions from app and put a sticker over microphone hole

another brilliant million dollar idea defeated with a penny & 5 seconds

security theater just like the facial recognition scans to log in that take 1-20 minutes to defeat by travelling to whoever youre sharing accounts with to bypass sp does nothing but expose labors biometric data that can never be changed to hackers & of course the criminals at uber & the 3rd parties they "share" info with

lol "share" audio recordings in my car with police no warrant or probable cause lmao

good luck with that

& why would a driver not use his own app or dash cam so they have the entire evidence just not the portion uber will edit while deleting what doesnt benefit them since they only have "access" to it

maybe start verifying riders with i.d. so all those mexican brazilian drivers dont keep getting murdered by people with fake accounts, what they up to now 20+ drivers murdered because uber doesnt want "friction" of riders having to verify who they are, half the people leaving the playform if they had to maybe causing this delay haha and its former cab drivers & cartels killing em because of the predatory pricing effing up their biz lol

shitspriceless really cant even make this clown show stuff up

since you care about safety so much, i mean $450 scooters require i.d but human driver doesnt? lol priceless

half of night shift riders are on their multiple banned anonymous account & riders assault drivers 1000 times more than drivers vs riders, cabs have partitions for a reason & its not to protect riders geniuses

rape no joke but a few hundred out of 20+ million rides a day is pretty much statistically irrelavant

im sure more get raped at a music fest over a weekend or if a event or bar could hold 20+ million people im sure a larger % would get raped

cant wait for the case of a drivers unedited dash cam footage showing uber edits its audio recordings to pop up or some corporate government celebrity audio recording leaks

raise rates idiots nothing else you do matters 90+% of your apps are criminal bloat no driver that succeeds cares about

oh wait they dont want drivers to succeed doh


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

njn said:


> *Uber will reportedly audio-record rides for safety*
> 
> Uber will apparently start recording audio during rides in the US, as part of the ride-hailing company's recent safety push. The feature will let users opt in for trips and come with a warning that journeys can be recorded, the Washington Post reported Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Check mate.



VanGuy said:


> I hope they thought this through in relation to data plans. If not, your choice is to continue to take the risk of false allegation or max out your data plan.
> 
> My hope is they thought of this and it's stored, encrypted, on the device until you it wifi.
> 
> Edit - OK I reread that and it looks like it is locally stored and can be sent to Uber. So it's proven they can think ahead on some things.


uber NEVER thinks things through !


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> This news isn't new and I've already said that it's illegal in a handful of States, notably California. If the rider sends them the driver's recording without the driver's consent then the rider has just committed a crime, and vice versa. Uber also would be guilty of eves dropping laws if they just recorded and collected the data on their own since they are not a party to the conversation.
> 
> The only way to make this legal is to declare the drivers as employees so that they can be legally monitored by voice recordings and announce at the start of every ride that voice recordings are being made in the name of safety.


Did legality ever stop uber from doing anything they wanted before?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

njn said:


> Uber will reportedly audio-record rides for safety


Uber has made a publicized
Commitment to Protect & Serve
Uber's paying customers
From rouge Drivers &#128077;


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I’m all for this from Uber if it will protect me against false allegations. These allegations could include sexual assault to what was being said between pax and driver before a physical altercation takes place.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Not likely, Uber has no interest in dashcams so why would they care about audio, even if it's theirs.


But one of the UP posters omega just turned in footage to uber and was reactivated. Gives hope. I think dashcam is huge. The audio could be useful, somewhat, kinda.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Here's what Uber can and will do:

Uber can disclose to the passenger and the driver that audio will be recorded on rides. The passenger and the driver will agree to this under the "updated" terms of service. That gives Uber the ability to record the audio because they have permission from both the rider and the driver.

If the driver doesn't agree to the "updated" terms of service then s/he will no longer be able to drive on the Uber platform. 

If the rider doesn't agree to the "updated" terms of service then s/he will not longer be able to ride on the Uber platform.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> I'm all for this from Uber if it will protect me against false allegations. These allegations could include sexual assault to what was being said between pax and driver before a physical altercation takes place.


That application of the technology is good in that case but what if the algorithms/ai were adjusted to pick up on key words in your convo with pax like, uber does ___, lyft does ___ or political or religious language that the mods dont like? Are you ok with that too?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Here's what Uber can and will do:
> 
> Uber can disclose to the passenger and the driver that audio will be recorded on rides. The passenger and the driver will agree to this under the "updated" terms of service. That gives Uber the ability to record the audio because they have permission from both the rider and the driver.
> 
> ...


cool agree and put sticker over mic hole & i no longer talk to pax or use the rabbler from mr robot

1 penny - $500 and 1 second

defeated.

nothing to see here its opt in if they record without your permission & you can prove it thats a huge pay day in the usa so its actually another few million spent on future law suits theyll lose

plus updated terms that let them record convos in my property def make me an employee so ill take those soccsecurity credits, unemployment, workers comp, overtime over 40 hours, mileage reimbursment, maintenance remibursement....

they throwing spagetti at a wall this is idiotic and doesnt solve any issues with safety lmao

if you dont have a seperate phone with just uber lyft nothing else i suggest you start, this is just a creepy feature thatll be exploited with a back door for the nsa cia fbi govt hackers to avoid being raided for the 15+ million rides they human traffic labor per day out of 20+ million rides


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Elmo Burrito said:


> That application of the technology is good in that case but what if the algorithms/ai were adjusted to pick up on key words in your convo with pax like, uber does ___, lyft does ___ or political or religious language that the mods dont like? Are you ok with that too?


Yea you got a point


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Good now you Uber drivers can stop saying weird shit and just drive when I pay you to do so, this is fantastic news for me as a pax.

Yes I will tip, yes I will give 5 stars irrrrrrrregardless, (I WAS a driver after all) BUT maybe now I won't hear all that 'extra' (that is important to you) cause that lil record button is on. The other side...


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Good now you Uber drivers can stop saying weird shit and just drive when I pay you to do so, this is fantastic news for me as a pax.
> 
> Yes I will tip, yes I will give 5 stars irrrrrrrregardless, (I WAS a driver after all) BUT maybe now I won't hear all that 'extra' (that is important to you) cause that lil record button is on. The other side...


hey maybe uber will start a service that gives you a disount for not being a ******...the other side


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RDWRER said:


> This news isn't new and I've already said that it's illegal in a handful of States, notably California. If the rider sends them the driver's recording without the driver's consent then the rider has just committed a crime, and vice versa. Uber also would be guilty of eves dropping laws if they just recorded and collected the data on their own since they are not a party to the conversation.
> 
> The only way to make this legal is to declare the drivers as employees so that they can be legally monitored by voice recordings and announce at the start of every ride that voice recordings are being made in the name of safety.


They'll just have you accept a new TOS that says you consent...or you can't drive.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> hey maybe uber will start a service that gives you a disount for not being a @@@@@@...the other side


When I said the other side I meant the dashcam recordings are deleted at a drivers interest, if recorded at the other side, you may just stfu and drive.

You are the worker as was I at 5k rides, drive and stop saying weird shit..not saying "you" I am saying all. Recording and quality control of what comes out drivers pie hole when they should just drive is a good thing, and if you don't agree, then you obviously are doing this for reasons other than driving to make money.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> When I said the other side I meant the dashcam recordings are deleted at a drivers interest, if recorded at the other side, you may just stfu and drive.
> 
> You are the worker as was I at 5k rides, drive and stop saying weird shit..not saying "you" I am saying all. Recording and quality control of what comes out drivers pie hole when they should just drive is a good thing, and if you don't agree, then you obviously are doing this for reasons other than driving to make money.


i cant speak for all drivers as i am aware there are all calibers and abilities. when i speak, i am articulate,interesting and intelligent. i also know when to be quiet. i mean weird shit? like can you give me some examples..like do drivers say hey wanna watch me blow this goat? how many drivers say "weird" stuff ? lol....


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uber can now monitor and investigate conversations to ensure ride safety, especially if driver;
argues with pax;
uses foul language;
complains about Uber or Uber executives;
solicits cash rides; 
provides personal phone number; 
discusses illegal narcotics; 
provides medical or legal advice; 
counsels pax regarding relationship issues;
ignores pax request for aux cord;
etc


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> i cant speak for all drivers as i am aware there are all calibers and abilities. when i speak, i am articulate,interesting and intelligent. i also know when to be quiet. i mean weird shit? like can you give me some examples..like do drivers say hey wanna watch me blow this goat? how many drivers say "weird" stuff ? lol....


Let's just say if you are talking about anything other then the task at hand you are paid to do. Do you want every service worker to talk about their lives with you when you pay them? Nobody cares...do you want to hear about every single personal story from every place you shop (there are some that have nothing better to do, and you may be one of them) but if I had to listen to everyone's problems and stories I exchanged money to, I wouldn't be able to even get to work or really do anything...same should apply to Uber drivers, you are being paid, shut up and let pax text on phone or do what they want, nobody cares about "you" the driver.

"Weird" is common for Uber drivers because they are disgruntled which is why I got out in 2018, I was abused by the pay system after wising up.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They'll just have you accept a new TOS that says you consent...or you can't drive.


those terms would instantly make us employees lmao

they can pull that crapp in mexico & brazil over here it violates federal wire tap laws & you cant share anything that belongs to me(private convos in my property) without a warrant and or probable cause

thats why its opt in

and again a sticker over the mic hole defeats it


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> i cant speak for all drivers as i am aware there are all calibers and abilities. when i speak, i am articulate,interesting and intelligent. i also know when to be quiet. i mean weird shit? like can you give me some examples..like do drivers say hey wanna watch me blow this goat? how many drivers say "weird" stuff ? lol....


I can also tell you this, you may feel what you say is significant or funny or intelligent, but since anyone with half a brain knows they will not see you again anything you say is simply annoying. Give the pax a break and just drive...

Hell you could have the solution to cure cancer and the pax could give two shits....think about that and just stfu when driving.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

njn said:


> *Uber will reportedly audio-record rides for safety*
> 
> Uber will apparently start recording audio during rides in the US, as part of the ride-hailing company's recent safety push. The feature will let users opt in for trips and come with a warning that journeys can be recorded, the Washington Post reported Wednesday.
> 
> ...


&#128514; this will work just like Uber's GPS.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Uber can now monitor and investigate conversations to ensure ride safety, especially if driver;
> argues with pax;
> uses foul language;
> complains about Uber or Uber executives;
> ...


i can see the benefit on some of these issues..but i think some of it is borderline..is this communist russia? i mean seriously,uber always takes the path of least resistence when it comes to this stuff. i have an idea, why not set a standard for passangers? if they fall below a 4.6 they are gone and talke steps to keep them from using a fake account like a two tier security identity,or passangers who have a record of false claims. they need to ivade or privacy in order to insure safety ? or how about raining in minor abuse on the app? i have also noticed ltly tht i m being bombarded with tons of emails and texts to my phone and i suspect,although i cant prove at this time,that uber is selling river info for advertising. ughhhh the list of bs tht i have seen in this job is unending and exhausting ..... anyways they will do what they want, with or with our consent.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> That application of the technology is good in that case but what if the algorithms/ai were adjusted to pick up on key words in your convo with pax like, uber does ___, lyft does ___ or political or religious language that the mods dont like? Are you ok with that too?


I'll continue to talk politics or anything else my passengers want to talk about but I do see your point. Some crazy new version of The Algorithm will probably fire me based on certain key trigger words that aren't allowed.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I'll continue to talk politics or anything else my passengers want to talk about but I do see your point. Some crazy new version of The Algorithm will probably fire me based on certain key trigger words that aren't allowed.


How about just driving to make money, talking politics is almost certain for a debate...cmon dude you have driven long enough to know this. You are not there to talk politics, drive people and make money.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Let's just say if you are talking about anything other then the task at hand you are paid to do. Do you want every service worker to talk about their lives with you when you pay them? Nobody cares...do you want to hear about every single personal story from every place you shop (there are some that have nothing better to do, and you may be one of them) but if I had to listen to everyone's problems and stories I exchanged money to, I wouldn't be able to even get to work or really do anything...same should apply to Uber drivers, you are being paid, shut up and let pax text on phone or do what they want, nobody cares about "you" the driver.
> 
> "Weird" is common for Uber drivers because they are disgruntled which is why I got out in 2018, I was abused by the pay system after wising up.


i dont agree with this but i dont have to...i do a fine job and my numbers are a reflection of my capabilities and professionalism. i dont have to sit there and shut up,i am a human being ,i find people to be interesting and i have the ability to communicte and have conversations about ANY subject..most people neither possess that skill nor do they have the depth are intelligence to pull it off successfully. and understand this some people do care,all you have to do is communicate,sure some like to work or listen to music but thats ok,i have had many many outstanding discussions with my passangers,from all walks of lives and backgrounds...it is human nature....i think a lot of people have just forgotton what its like to talk to someone without feeling there is an agenda....interacting enhances the rides IMO....but as i stated ,its not for eveyone....know your limitations.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> i dont agree with this but i dont have to...i do fine job and my numbers are a reflection of my capabilities and professionalism. i dont have to sit there and shut up,i am a human being ,i find people to be interesting and i have the ability to communicte and have conversations about ANY subject..most people neither possess that skill nor do they have the depth are intelligence to pull it off successfully. and understand this some people do care,all you have to do is communicate,sure some like to work or listen to music but thats ok,i have had many many outstanding discussions with my passangers,from all walks of life and backgrounds...it is human nature....i think a lot of people hav just forgotton wht its like to talk to someone without feeling there is an agenda....interacting enhances the rides IMO....but as i stated ,it not for eveyone....know your limitations.


The pax wants none of what you just said when they "pay" you to drive them. Hopefully you tread lightly with your discussions while being recorded, because nobody cares, you are being paid to perform a service to drive at the price quoted, not a keynote speaker


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> The pax wants none of what you just said when they "pay" you to drive them. Hopefully you tread lightly with your discussions while being recorded, because nobody cares, you are being paid to perform a service to drive at the price quoted not a keynote speaker


haha, ok have a nice day....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> i dont agree with this but i dont have to...i do a fine job and my numbers are a reflection of my capabilities and professionalism. i dont have to sit there and shut up,i am a human being ,i find people to be interesting and i have the ability to communicte and have conversations about ANY subject..most people neither possess that skill nor do they have the depth are intelligence to pull it off successfully. and understand this some people do care,all you have to do is communicate,sure some like to work or listen to music but thats ok,i have had many many outstanding discussions with my passangers,from all walks of life and backgrounds...it is human nature....i think a lot of people hav just forgotton wht its like to talk to someone without feeling there is an agenda....interacting enhances the rides IMO....but as i stated ,it not for eveyone....know your limitations.


With the pay so low now it's interesting conversations which are the best part of this side hustle in my opinion.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> haha, ok have a nice day....


If the record button keeps you from acting like a talk show host that is a great thing for pax...keep being the witty driver, eventually pax will know you are stepping out of bounds and can report you, thank god this is coming into play


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

goneubering said:


> With the pay so low now it's interesting conversations which are the best part of this side hustle in my opinion.


no matter what rate i have driven at i have always held interesting conversations


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> no matter what rate i have driven at i have always held interesting conversations :smiles:


News flash most are being nice so they get where they get to safely, try just doing what you are paid to do for the sake of all of us out there


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> If the record button keeps you from acting like a talk show host that is a great thing for pax...keep being the witty driver, eventually pax will know you are stepping out of bounds and can report you, thank god this is coming into play


this will be my last word on this addresed to you....post your numbers then ill post mine then we can compare whos got the skills and who doesent...dont be so afraid of everything...you will have a happier life.... have a nice day and thank you for using uber lol


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> this will be my last word on this addresed to you....post your numbers then ill post mine then we can compare whos got the skills and who doesent...dont be so afraid of everything...you will have a happier life.... have a nice day and thank you for using uber lol


Numbers in what? Rides? Rating?

Your ratings and tips will only go up if you do what you are PAID to do, which is drive A to B.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> How about just driving to make money, talking politics is almost certain for a debate...cmon dude you have driven long enough to know this. You are not there to talk politics, drive people and make money.


Had another passenger yesterday who wanted to talk politics. He gave me a nice tip too which really surprised me because he looked like he was 19 or 20.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Had another passenger yesterday who wanted to talk politics. He gave me a nice tip too which really surprised me because he looked like he was 19 or 20.


Awesome, I can't wait to hear your blog on how you talk politics to get tips, you will lose and fast.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> News flash most are being nice so they get where they get to safely, try just doing what you are paid to do for the sake of all of us out there


Wheres this coming from? Did some pax tell you to shut the **** up while you were a driver or something?

Its about half and half. Some pax, especially older pax get in the car and talk your ear off. I never initiate conversation, talkers definitely want to talk though, and they will.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

mch said:


> Wheres this coming from? Did someone tell you to shut the @@@@ up while you were a driver or something?
> 
> Its about half and half. Some pax, especially older pax get in the car and talk your ear off. I never initiate conversation, talkers definitely want to talk though, and they will.


All a pax wants is to get where they are going, they do "know"that their driver will speak..which is the unfortunate part of the pax experience but they go in pre-prepared and expect the worst...kind of like jumping into a pool of cold water. Most pax only speak first because they are nervous, if a pax had a dream it would be all drivers be deaf and did what they are paid to do. Now, they usually do speak because that is what humans do, but do they really care? Do you care to hang out with the person at every cash register? Do you hangout with the person changing your oil? Do you walk along and talk about the mailman's life? Nobody 'wants' anything you have to say, they just kinda take it, or awkwardly start a convo because it's usual for Uber drivers to talk to them before they even shut the car door. All anyone wants as a pax is for the driver to do one thing, drive them, it still doesn't happen...personally autonomous Uber's will be godsend for me as a pax. Too bad I'll be elderly by then

Hopefully drivers get the idea they are paid for a service and whatever they say that is not part of the job can be used against them.

The job is drive people, not talk...or annoy which is what most drivers are doing.

Do this to try and make money instead of acting like it can be a talk show and to accomplish this, record for safety..when really it's record so you do what you are paid to effin do.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> All a pax wants is to get where they are going, they do "know"that their driver will speak..which is the unfortunate part of the pax experience but they go in pre-prepared and expect the worst...kind of like jumping into a pool of cold water. Most pax only speak first because they are nervous, if a pax had a dream it would be all drivers be deaf and did what they are paid to do. Now, they usually do speak because that is what humans do, but do they really care? Do you care to hang out with the person at every cash register? Do you hangout with the person changing your oil? Do you walk along and talk about the mailman's life? Nobody 'wants' anything you have to say, they just kinda take it, or awkwardly start a convo because it's usual for Uber drivers to talk to them before they even shut the car door. All anyone wants as a pax is for the driver to do one thing, drive them, it still doesn't happen...personally autonomous Uber's will be godsend for me as a pax. Too bad I'll be elderly by then


Lol dude, generalize much? Do we live on the same planet?

Do you sit in stone cold silence when you're getting a haircut? How bout when you're getting fitted for a suit?

What's your pax rating?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Now uber is gonna hear me
Tell the pax how horrible they are !


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

mch said:


> Lol dude, generalize much? Do we live on the same planet?
> 
> Do you sit in stone cold silence when you're getting a haircut? How bout when you're getting fitted for a suit?
> 
> What's your pax rating?


Who served you food last month you just met? Tell me about that person.

In fact all people that served you food.

Since you invest in all that service you tell me about how the guy that changed your oil is keeping, or the Walmart checker, or thousands of others? Where were you when you think they need you in same regard. Do them a favor the pax, just drive and stfu


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Who served you food last month you just met? Tell me about that person.
> 
> In fact all people that served you food.
> 
> Since you invest in all that service you tell me about how the guy that changed your oil is keeping, or the Walmart checker, or thousands of others? Where were you when you think they need you in same regard. Do them a favor the pax, just drive and stfu


Ok. Next time I pick up the dude at the airport from Saudi Arabia and he asks me a million questions about Philly, I'm just gonna sit there like an imbecile and not answer him.

You're overthinking this whole thing.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

mch said:


> Ok. Next time I pick up the dude at the airport from Saudi Arabia and he asks me a million questions about Philly, I'm just gonna sit there like an imbecile and not answer him.
> 
> You're overthinking this whole thing.


And that happens how much? And also give credit to who views video, they may be dipshits, but cmon...Don't pitch reality towards reality...I have been there and there, just stfu and drive


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> And that happens how much? And also give credit to who views video, they may be dipshits, but cmon...Don't pitch reality towards reality...I have been there and there, just stfu and drive


Video? What video?

Are you on mushrooms right now?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

mch said:


> Video? What video?
> 
> Are you on mushrooms right now?


Is what you record only for you? The concept is recording your voice, are you scared to put a face to your voice in what you say?

How about you just stfu and drive for money?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

mch said:


> Video? What video?
> 
> Are you on mushrooms right now?


Is this guy still going? Lol... i blocked him


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

How hard is it to think like a pax, if you are going to be a sad ass Uber driver..game up and wise up

I have no idea why anyone drives but I am here for the ride.

Yes it is entertaining


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> Is this guy still going? Lol... i blocked him


I blocked him too. He seems mad at the world for some reason.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> How hard is it to think like a pax, if you are going to be a sad ass Uber driver..game up and wise up
> 
> I have no idea why anyone drives but I am here for the ride


You must be better then us.

I should just jump off a cliff


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Who can relate? Lol


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

this is awesome!!!!!! bless uber, im always so scared of lies of false accusations


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Consider this countermeasure: if you don't already run a dashcam (which should record audio as well as video), run your own audio recorder on your phone. Put decals on your windows advising all who approach that surveillance is active.



dnlbaboof said:


> this is awesome!!!!!! bless uber, im always so scared of lies of false accusations


You seem rather trusting of Uber to not abuse this. Run your own recorder just in case.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

My first thought was "Nice! Uber actually doing something for us!".

Second thought was "Oh snap, Uber you sneaky devil. You almost got me again".

They gonna be data farming on a massive scale.



Jay Dean said:


> Just drive and risk it all, don't ask others to understand moron
> 
> What does it take for your simple nutass to block me and drive?
> 
> Shit I can't spell it for your moronic ass


What he's really saying is...

View attachment 380034


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

Marge Simpson was ahead of her time.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

For all people thinking Uber cares for safety - You are funny.

Uber stopped its own investigators from reporting crimes to the police - https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...s-from-reporting-crimes-to-the-police.353703/

and


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> The pax wants none of what you just said when they "pay" you to drive them. Hopefully you tread lightly with your discussions while being recorded, because nobody cares, you are being paid to perform a service to drive at the price quoted, not a keynote speaker


I wish the pax didn't want to talk to me, but unfortunately those are the minority. Most won't stop asking questions.k


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

If "Uber Confessions" becomes a podcast, will top rated drivers get a bonus?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

njn said:


> *Uber will reportedly audio-record rides for safety*
> 
> Uber will apparently start recording audio during rides in the US, as part of the ride-hailing company's recent safety push. The feature will let users opt in for trips and come with a warning that journeys can be recorded, the Washington Post reported Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Ridership will drop to Lyft, but Lyft will follow suit, then it is back to calling taxis. Uber keeps shooting itself in the foot. Haha!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Good idea by Uber.


----------



## Max88 (Nov 21, 2019)

when riders get in the car simply explain to them that you refuse to carry on any conversation with them at all due to daily fears of being accused of anything at all from them or anyone else through audio recordings...... That should really help boost your tips....lol.... AKA the portion of your income that goes back into your gas tank, weekly oil changes, and non stop car repairs leaving you with just enough to have them yet again decrease the percentage drivers make on each ride.....we should think of it as passenger training prep classes for self driving rideshare vehicles of the future that dont talk at all........oh wait ..... I almost forgot.. stupid me.. Surely Alexa and siri have already been hired and are ready to work for free........In a Nutshell r.i.p. Layne Staley...The lyrics of the Linkin Park song In the End pretty much tell the story on the future of rideshare jobs.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Probably just another public relations ploy.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> All a pax wants is to get where they are going, they do "know"that their driver will speak..which is the unfortunate part of the pax experience but they go in pre-prepared and expect the worst...kind of like jumping into a pool of cold water. Most pax only speak first because they are nervous, if a pax had a dream it would be all drivers be deaf and did what they are paid to do. Now, they usually do speak because that is what humans do, but do they really care? Do you care to hang out with the person at every cash register? Do you hangout with the person changing your oil? Do you walk along and talk about the mailman's life? Nobody 'wants' anything you have to say, they just kinda take it, or awkwardly start a convo because it's usual for Uber drivers to talk to them before they even shut the car door. All anyone wants as a pax is for the driver to do one thing, drive them, it still doesn't happen...personally autonomous Uber's will be godsend for me as a pax. Too bad I'll be elderly by then
> 
> Hopefully drivers get the idea they are paid for a service and whatever they say that is not part of the job can be used against them.
> 
> ...


All of those great conversation badges tend to disagree with you.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> California. If the rider sends them the driver's recording without the driver's consent then the rider has just committed a crime, and vice versa.


No necessarily, to my knowledge the courts haven't ruled on this yet. The driver can record audio if their attorney can successfully argue in court that there is no reasonable expectation of privacy in a strangers car.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I wonder if you get deactivated for talking too much shit about Uber and Rohit


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> those terms would instantly make us employees lmao
> 
> they can pull that crapp in mexico & brazil over here it violates federal wire tap laws & you cant share anything that belongs to me(private convos in my property) without a warrant and or probable cause
> 
> ...


The gyros (not the Greek food) in your phone can also be used to pick up sound waves (convo) especially Samsung phones so simply covering the mic may not work.
https://www.wired.com/2014/08/gyroscope-listening-hack/


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

The better option is to make the dash cams mandatory in all rideshare vehicles.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Dice Man said:


> The better option is to make the dash cams mandatory in all rideshare vehicles.


no thanks dont need em if you dont work nights & making them mandatory makes us employees, i prefer privacy plus if you dont maintain em or keep footage which is a uncompensated for expense they can fire you or hold you liable, they already force drivers to put givernment trackers in their ride to get full tolls so im shorted toll every trip because id never in life put something like that in my car as an independent contractor should have that xhoice

the option is to make riders verify via i.d. like with scooters since half of them have been banned before you can tie accounts to state i.d or license numbers black list them & make it harder to get anonymous accounts

you can make it optional and those who verify get a check mark those who dont wait longer as drivers ignore them

they could also pay labor least minimum wage lmao i mean seriosuly who do you expect is going to pick you up or apply for a $3 an hour job riders get the 2 tacos of service the drivers paid if they were so scared they would order xls, selects, black, use friends family coworkers & tip but they cheap so they get what they pay for

but that effects bottom line
profits over people nothing new
its literally 90% human trafficking and theyre spending time on audio recording features lmao


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I always assumed they were listening to our rides anyway. I guess not.


not publicly, anyways.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> No necessarily, to my knowledge the courts haven't ruled on this yet. The driver can record audio if their attorney can successfully argue in court that there is no reasonable expectation of privacy in a strangers car.


The problem is that it's an enclosed space. Arguably, if the window is open then anyone passing the window can easily hear any conversation inside the vehicle and there would be no expectation of privacy during that timeframe, but when all the doors and windows are shut it's nearly identical to inviting a stranger into your home. Just because they're in your property doesn't give you the right to record and distribute their audio without their consent. The only exceptions have been when that recording was made during the commission of a crime, then the criminal has basically thrown away their right to privacy.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

consent is given to uber to record as soon as you accept the tos of the app, just like siri, alexa or google home. although, they don't upload to twitch or youtube like some drivers have done in the past.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> I'm all for this from Uber if it will protect me against false allegations. These allegations could include sexual assault to what was being said between pax and driver before a physical altercation takes place.


Same here but so far it doesn't look like Uber cares about us the driver. They are just worried that suddenly after 5,000 trips we might decide one day to rape someone.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

njn said:


> consent is given to uber to record as soon as you accept the tos of the app, just like siri, alexa or google home. although, they don't upload to twitch or youtube like some drivers have done in the past.


for the millionth time illegal terms in contracts are NOT binding, you cannot agree to them the contract is in breach

neither are blank contracts, basic contract law states both parties have the right to the details before signing or accepting it

ask mike tyson on signing a blank contract worked out, cuz when its filled in later its going to benefit the party thats drafting it

ambiguity in contracts the benefits go to the party that did NOT draft it

they reward drivers who give up their rights and work for illegal wages & punish drivers who excercise their independent contractor rights which is also blatantly illegal

you cant have a woman sign a form that says sure i agree to let you rape me or enslave me she can say no at anytime even if she signs it, it wouldnt hold up in court its non binding because illegal terms

every single contract that didnt cover your costs is in breach you cant agree to work for free, if it took 40 minutes & cost you $2-4 in costs & you only netted $1 that is also illegal you cannot agree to it, the blank contract coerced & defrauded you period

all this can be verified by a 3rd grade math students all it takes are gas receipts & maintenance records

offering $4 gross for 30 minutes of labor is illegal only dumb & desperate people would accept the contract & its illegal coercion when its blank & its just illegal terms when they show you like they do on eats now

the labor department & fbi are supposed to protect you from this new age appified human trafficking but they are obviously being bribed not to, its why people died for labor laws & minimum wages because "companies" knew a long time ago people will work for $1-3 an hour or less than minimum wage because its better than zero its disgusting, then claiming drivers are independent contractors then firing them or threatning to fire them for cancelling if they can do basic math & dont want to provide free labor, thats called duress to anyone who is desperate

tos' dont supercede the constitution or laws

they cant violate state or federal wire tap laws, thats why its opt in here, you will be a millionaire instantly if you could prove uber had audio recordings from inside your vehicle or home or anywhere you take your phone without consent & only an idiot would give em that, they can ask all they want to opt in but if you dont & they record anyway you just won the powerball

aint no execs, celebrities, politicians, wealthy, married playin that game lol


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

As if they haven't been doing that from the beginning.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

If they listen to my rides they will MORE than likely hear me talk shit about them and how bad they treat drivers. If a passenger asks, I will tell them the truth. Screw goober if they don't like what they hear.



troothequalstroll said:


> for the millionth time illegal terms in contracts are NOT binding, you cannot agree to them the contract is in breach
> 
> neither are blank contracts, basic contract law states both parties have the right to the details before signing or accepting it
> 
> ...


Who REALLY gives a shit if they listen? It's not like employers don't do that already at work. Stop wasting time crying about shit you will not have control over. Jesus Christ I am so sick of you criers. You boo hoo about ANYTHING you don't like. Its life. Suck it up.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I hope they don't listen to my farts between rides.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They'll just have you accept a new TOS that says you consent...or you can't drive.


Stallinist PURGE METHOD
Eliminate Dissent Permanently.
Leave behind only " Party Idealists ".


goneubering said:


> I always assumed they were listening to our rides anyway. I guess not.





Jay Dean said:


> Let's just say if you are talking about anything other then the task at hand you are paid to do. Do you want every service worker to talk about their lives with you when you pay them? Nobody cares...do you want to hear about every single personal story from every place you shop (there are some that have nothing better to do, and you may be one of them) but if I had to listen to everyone's problems and stories I exchanged money to, I wouldn't be able to even get to work or really do anything...same should apply to Uber drivers, you are being paid, shut up and let pax text on phone or do what they want, nobody cares about "you" the driver.
> 
> "Weird" is common for Uber drivers because they are disgruntled which is why I got out in 2018, I was abused by the pay system after wising up.


They missed the Queffing Conversation female pax initiated in my car and then demanded my opinion of.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

This feature has been in the app since at least June of 2018. I guess they are ready to mainstream it.

Here is where I posted screenshots of this feature after finding it in the driver app via _android intents.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-uber-security-feature.263364/#post-3994566_


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

I don’t want to give Uber any evidence it can use against me in court or arbitration.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Stallinist PURGE METHOD
> Eliminate Dissent Permanently.
> Leave behind only " Party Idealists ".
> 
> ...


Jay Dean you seem to be a real ass hat. First off. If a passenger wants to talk then it becomes part of the job to chit chat. If you are goobering to work then you NEED to grow up and buy a car so you can be the loan wolf you want to be. And you passengers don't understand why we make it ALL about us making a buck off you dip shit riders.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I wonder how many terabytes of audio files Uber has of Uber drivers farting.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I wonder how many terabytes of audio files Uber has of Uber drivers farting.


Hmmmm, how to get smellovision installed at Uber Corporate?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Hmmmm, how to get smellovision installed at Uber Corporate? :smiles:


Thought Control !
Agree to the Uber Chip or be " Deactivated "!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The cab company I drive for, they only spot check the cameras to make sure the drivers arn’t blocking the camera. (Fast forward through a week in 30 seconds looking for drivers blocking the cameras)

they completely lack the resources to even occasionally review the cameras.

Unless they have an urgent need to, no one ever goes through the cameras.

Uber has even less resources to review this than the cab company I drive for does.

No one is going to listen to jack without a need to.

something like this will only protect you in the event of a heinous complaint.

“if you don’t stop at jack in the box I’m going to report you for rape”

Or a rape allegation happening during 10 minutes or small talk.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> Uber also would be guilty of eves dropping laws if they just recorded and collected the data on their own since they are not a party to the conversation.


When has something being illegal ever stopped Uber from doing it initially?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> From rouge Drivers &#128077;


Isbn this a racist comment about red drivers?


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

f em i dont want nobody listening let them pay us like employees then if we get employee bullshyt


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The cab company I drive for, they only spot check the cameras to make sure the drivers arn't blocking the camera. (Fast forward through a week in 30 seconds looking for drivers blocking the cameras)
> 
> they completely lack the resources to even occasionally review the cameras.
> 
> ...


I Dont want to say too much amount the cameras because they're things we know as drivers that passenger should never know but once they were installed all the complaints literally stopped all the fake calls all the people trying to get their money back,,,, it stopped


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

njn said:


> they were, but couldn't use the audio for disputes, now they can and will.


they still need a subpoena unless the change the TOS


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Buckiemohawk said:


> I Dont want to say too much amount the cameras because they're things we know as drivers that passenger should never know but once they were installed all the complaints literally stopped all the fake calls all the people trying to get their money back,,,, it stopped


they didn't all completely stop, I had a BS complaint a couple years back that the video proved was 1000% BS.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They'll just have you accept a new TOS that says you consent...or you can't drive.


Exactly. Only a fool would agree to such nonsense. The race to the bottom continues. Meanwhile, Uber just got booted out of London, England. Well done Dara!


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

Not sure how this will work if deny the app microphone permissions in iOS.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Let's just say if you are talking about anything other then the task at hand you are paid to do. Do you want every service worker to talk about their lives with you when you pay them? Nobody cares...do you want to hear about every single personal story from every place you shop (there are some that have nothing better to do, and you may be one of them) but if I had to listen to everyone's problems and stories I exchanged money to, I wouldn't be able to even get to work or really do anything...same should apply to Uber drivers, you are being paid, shut up and let pax text on phone or do what they want, nobody cares about "you" the driver.
> 
> "Weird" is common for Uber drivers because they are disgruntled which is why I got out in 2018, I was abused by the pay system after wising up.


We get it. 
You, specifically you, are an antisocial ass that would find yourself on the side of the road quick if you were this level of "prick" while in my car. 
You think paying less than taxi level prices entitles you to limo level service? GTFO with that BS.

Just like I don't expect fancy restaurant service from ****ing McDs. 
You should be thankful that chatty driver, who is being under paid because of Ubers **** ups (*), even treats you with the basic dignity to talk to your cheap (probably pool type passenger) attitude ass.

Otherwise, pony up the bucks and get a proper town car/limo ride.

(*if they ran it like the app based rides are they claim with the minimal programming and management staff and quit refunding falsely entitled passengers they would have been profitable as soon as they stopped subsidizing riders)


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

njn said:


> *Uber will reportedly audio-record rides for safety*
> 
> Uber will apparently start recording audio during rides in the US, as part of the ride-hailing company's recent safety push. The feature will let users opt in for trips and come with a warning that journeys can be recorded, the Washington Post reported Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Secretly they have been recording from a long time ago. It is only out in public now--as safety propaganda


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

njn said:


> *Uber will reportedly audio-record rides for safety*
> 
> Uber will apparently start recording audio during rides in the US, as part of the ride-hailing company's recent safety push. The feature will let users opt in for trips and come with a warning that journeys can be recorded, the Washington Post reported Wednesday.
> 
> ...


And this is another reason everyone needs a dash cam. 
Ubers audio recording of some sociopathic nut job screaming rape because she read an online article about how Uber is now recording rides and just wants her payday (or his or theirs pick your personal pronoun of choice and insert). 
They just need to provide dash cams free to all drivers and require they be connected to the drivers account (hey, they claim to be a tech company and not a transport company so they can figure that shit out right.). 
Then you have the "consent" baked into the Terms of Service.



RDWRER said:


> This news isn't new and I've already said that it's illegal in a handful of States, notably California. If the rider sends them the driver's recording without the driver's consent then the rider has just committed a crime, and vice versa. Uber also would be guilty of eves dropping laws if they just recorded and collected the data on their own since they are not a party to the conversation.
> 
> The only way to make this legal is to declare the drivers as employees so that they can be legally monitored by voice recordings and announce at the start of every ride that voice recordings are being made in the name of safety.


Nope. 
Consent will simply be baked into the TOS.



Bob Reynolds said:


> Here's what Uber can and will do:
> 
> Uber can disclose to the passenger and the driver that audio will be recorded on rides. The passenger and the driver will agree to this under the "updated" terms of service. That gives Uber the ability to record the audio because they have permission from both the rider and the driver.
> 
> ...


This fails to address third party accounts. Gogo grandparents and all other "medical" clients. 
Rides requested for friends or by bars for their drinks...

Like the PIN system it is already proven not to be a workable solution.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> And this is another reason everyone needs a dash cam.
> Ubers audio recording of some sociopathic nut job screaming rape because she read an online article about how Uber is now recording rides and just wants her payday (or his or theirs pick your personal pronoun of choice and insert).
> They just need to provide dash cams free to all drivers and require they be connected to the drivers account (hey, they claim to be a tech company and not a transport company so they can figure that shit out right.).
> Then you have the "consent" baked into the Terms of Service.
> ...


Third party accounts are not an issue if the account holder agreed to the terms of service that allowed for recording of the conversations and those TOS require that account holder to notify their riders, if those riders are permitted to use the account holders account, that the conversations are being recorded and they will indemnify Uber for any actions resulting out of the conversations being recorded while a rider is using the account holders account.

If the account holder does not agree to these TOS then they are not permitted to use the Uber platform.


----------



## Pink Cerberus (Aug 28, 2019)

The Largest Limousine carriers in the business have sophisticated video devices.

I am actually in favor of this policy.

Stay safe.

In Uber words, do the right thing.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Third party accounts are not an issue if the account holder agreed to the terms of service that allowed for recording of the conversations and those TOS require that account holder to notify their riders, if those riders are permitted to use the account holders account, that the conversations are being recorded and they will indemnify Uber for any actions resulting out of the conversations being recorded while a rider is using the account holders account.
> 
> If the account holder does not agree to these TOS then they are not permitted to use the Uber platform.


Except that you can't grant consent for a third party. While you can claim you "informed" the rider of the obligation to consent, unless you have it in writing or recorded that they consented there is no proof of said consent.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Except that you can't grant consent for a third party. While you can claim you "informed" the rider of the obligation to consent, unless you have it in writing or recorded that they consented there is no proof of said consent.


Well here is part of the current GGG's terms of service which those using GGG must accept:

*TNCs' Terms and Conditions.*
When, as a result of GoGo's Services, a ride is provided, you agree to be bound by and be obligated by the Terms and Conditions of the TNC used for your ride in effect on the date the ride is taken, and authorize GoGo to accept those Terms and Conditions on your behalf. Such Transportation Network Company Terms and Conditions are incorporated herein as if set forth in full.

--------------------------
While it does not now specifically say that they will audio or video record, consent can be easily added to the GGG terms of service and the rideshare company (Uber, Lyft, etc.) at anytime the TOS is updated.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Well here is part of the current GGG's terms of service which those using GGG must accept:
> 
> *TNCs' Terms and Conditions.*
> When, as a result of GoGo's Services, a ride is provided, you agree to be bound by and be obligated by the Terms and Conditions of the TNC used for your ride in effect on the date the ride is taken, and authorize GoGo to accept those Terms and Conditions on your behalf. Such Transportation Network Company Terms and Conditions are incorporated herein as if set forth in full.
> ...


ILLEGAL TERMS in CONtracts are in breach & not binding

you CAN consent but you would be an idiot even then a sticker will make all the recordings wasted bandwidth not to mention if I'm not compensated for my data plan audio is 10 times more data than maps on top of the consent them recording makes me an employee

Ubers tos will NOT supercede federals & state wire tapping laws, you need probable cause & a warrant that is why it's opt IN here when has anything this "company" of criminal cowards been opt in lol

Just because criminals put something in writing doesn't make it legal

The whole idea is absurd it's obvious they've ran out of ideas & have absolutely nothing to do in meetings but come up with useless crap that benefits no one, costs millions, is smoke & mirrors considering real issues ime security theater & is circumvented in seconds for pennies


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

njn said:


> they were, but couldn't use the audio for disputes, now they can and will.


In Mexico and Brazil....until enough outcry to roll it back.


----------



## Urazi (Mar 3, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> This news isn't new and I've already said that it's illegal in a handful of States, notably California. If the rider sends them the driver's recording without the driver's consent then the rider has just committed a crime, and vice versa. Uber also would be guilty of eves dropping laws if they just recorded and collected the data on their own since they are not a party to the conversation.
> 
> The only way to make this legal is to declare the drivers as employees so that they can be legally monitored by voice recordings and announce at the start of every ride that voice recordings are being made in the name of safety.


You should be a lawyer..what the freak are you here for?&#128540;


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Urazi said:


> You should be a lawyer..what the freak are you here for?&#128540;


Law school costs $$$. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

One of the bigger reasons for Uber to not do this is because it eats up bandwidth.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

Fargle said:


> One of the bigger reasons for Uber to not do this is because it eats up bandwidth.


I'm more concerned about local storage than I am about bandwidth.

Ideally the recordings should occur on both the driver and rider's phones. Quietly and in the background.

If there's a complaint, get both phones to quietly send the recording of that specific ride through to Uber. Compare the two and listen to them together. If the complaint has merit, OK, refer to authorities & consider whether the driver should be bounced. If the complaint has no merit, ban the rider from Uber for a sliding scale of a few months, through to a lifetime ban, and also leak details of repeat offenders to the media.

Riders phones can store a few meg of audio with no serious issues. A week or more of driver's audio could be a fair bit more. How much spare storage space is on your phone?


----------

